# varmit rifles



## aa07512 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone on here builds custom varmit rifles.  I am wanting to build it with a rem 700 action that I already have in 25-06.  I know what stock I would like to have but not sure about the barrel.  Also, I can't spend and arm and a leg for it.... Any help you guys could offer would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 6, 2007)

dont know if this will help, but ive got a rem 700 VLS in .223. I love it! great shooting rifle. I'm getting a trigger job as soon as i have time. You cant go wrong with a 700


----------



## GA1dad (Feb 7, 2007)

What kind of varmints you figure on shooting in GA? I assume you're speaking of yotes, foxes, bobcats and such. To my knowledge, we don't have a strong population of true "varmints" like prarie dogs and woodchucks, though the groundhogs do seem to be migrating southward.

Anyways, my only suggestion is to consider the project guns weight. Unless you are gonna be sitting over a peanut field, you really don't "need" the super heavy varmint barrels. For most of Georgia, lightweight carriability is the key.

Here's my idea of a perfect Georgia varmint rig. It's a CZ in 223 w/ set trigger, topped with a Redfield 12X. Not only is it pretty, but you can carry it all day through some nasty cover. And as long as I'm not shooting rapid shots, the pencil barrel doesn't get hot enough to move point of impact or effect groups. It's not a 700, but in many ways it surpasses the 700 quality.

Just my opinion, not trying to put down the heavyweights. Just bringing out the importance of weight.

PS- anybody know where I can get some turret caps for my scope?


----------



## outdoordon (Feb 7, 2007)

*Thumb hole stock*

I have built a Rem. .270 with a Boyd's thunb hole stock in the nut meg color and a Savage .204 with the blk and brn stock.
They are laminate stocks so they are a little heavy although that adds to the acuracy. 
For $ 150.00 you cannot go wrong they are easy to put together. When you look on thier web sight remeber you need slightly shorter screws when putting gun back together. They sell them also.


----------



## aa07512 (Feb 7, 2007)

*varmit rifle*

Well, I know we don't have true varmits but I do plan on shooting yotes and such.... I will be sitting on some large field and don't plan on moving around that much.... I already have  the 25-06 and want to use that action... and stay with that caliber.... I really like the heavy barrels and have owned several and weight is not an issue for me..... I still am looking for a gunsmith that can do the work.  If you know of anyone please let me know.  thanks.


----------



## GA1dad (Feb 7, 2007)

aa07512 said:


> Well, I know we don't have true varmits but I do plan on shooting yotes and such.... I will be sitting on some large field and don't plan on moving around that much.... I already have  the 25-06 and want to use that action... and stay with that caliber.... I really like the heavy barrels and have owned several and weight is not an issue for me..... I still am looking for a gunsmith that can do the work.  If you know of anyone please let me know.  thanks.




I'm sorry if it sounded like I was trying to talk you out of the 700. By all means, it will serve you well. Good Luck!


----------



## mike bell (Feb 7, 2007)

Id like to build an AR-243 like this.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 7, 2007)

I would reccomend sending the current barreled action to E.R. Shaw and let him rebarrel in the weight barrel you want.  The prices can not be beat.  I have spent upwards of 500.00 on a custom barrel and have yet to find oen that'l out shoot his for almost 1/2 the money.  You can contact them online and learn all you need to about the company, prices, etc.


----------



## mike bell (Feb 7, 2007)

Larry,

I sent my ex-brother in-laws gun up there to Shaws and they put a 308 barrel on it and shoots great. I'm fixing to send up another here before to long I hope.


----------



## CK'n (Feb 7, 2007)

*well.....*

this is my version of a varmit rifle. Sako Vixen in .222 with Bird's eye maple stock. Shoots in the mid 3's at 100yrds.






I'll send you a PM on the rest of it.

Take care,
Chris


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike
As soon as I can scroung up another action, I am sending
it to Shaw to barrel in 257 WBY Mag too


----------



## tuffenough (Feb 20, 2007)

*Try this guy.*

I am out of town and don't have number but his name is Sam Stroh should be listed in Montgomery Al or surrounding area. He is very good and builds very good bench guns probably can do the same for you. If you can't find his number let me know and I'll get it for you.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2007)

Remember that some of the animals you guys are refering to as "varmints" are really "fur bearers" in Georgia and have their own season and weapons requirements.  Most of the "varmints" you guys are talking about are limited to shotgins with #2 shot or rimfire.  Any centerfire would not be legal.  Check the regs.  Coyotes are wide open to almost anything but fox and bobcat are not.


----------



## Hogguide (Feb 21, 2007)

Here's mine. Its not a Remington 700 but I believe it is the ideal Varmint Rifle. Oh yea, it shoots good too. (that is 5 shots-100 yds)
Hogguide


----------



## outdoordon (Feb 23, 2007)

*.204 varmit*

Hard to beat a home made gun. less than a 2 " group @ 300 yds.


----------



## CK'n (Feb 23, 2007)

*Hogguide, you gonna loose*

that thing the next time you lean it against a tree and get distracted for a minute!  That is some good camo work

You do the work?

Chris


----------



## pnome (Feb 23, 2007)

Hogguide said:


>




Not very impressive.  You totally missed the dime.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 23, 2007)

pnome said:


> Not very impressive.  You totally missed the dime.



thats what i was thinking. might need to move them sights a 16th of an inch to the right. Ameatur.  Nice looking gun. it probaly could get a little hairy if you forgot what tree it was on


----------



## Hogguide (Feb 25, 2007)

CK'n said:


> that thing the next time you lean it against a tree and get distracted for a minute!  That is some good camo work
> 
> You do the work?
> 
> Chris



Yes,
I built the rifle from the gound up. The camo work was done in Cochran by a company that is no more (divorce).
The barrel is a custom Douglas XX Premium with Spiral Fluting (looks like candy cane striping). The rifle is a Hammer that is for sure. The next one that I do will be in 
.204 Ruger.
Hogguide




pnome said:


> Not very impressive.  You totally missed the dime.



Yep, the dime was an after thought. Besides, it is against the law to deface our currency.


----------

